# My worst day



## 66Mary66 (Oct 22, 2015)

My worst IBS day still puts fear in me today.This happened yrs ago at Disneyland.Was at DL with my daughter, roommate and her son.We had a large Mexican lunch and after a ride on a rollercoster.When I got off I had that urge that something was wrong.I took a sprint to the nearest bathroom and I never seem to make it as I have a accident as I just reach it. I locked myself in the handicap stall as the trail I left I could hear people horrified. It was a wet mucousy mess and I had to send my group to buy me new pants.So embaressing and theres been many more like this. My struggles to drive to work having to stop at the beach restroom and many more.If only people knew how hard our lives are.I usually have a year or two relapse where Im fine and then it comes back.Hard to figure out why.I just came back from a overseas 8mo trip and was fine.Now struggling day to day and have no clue why!


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Mary -

So sorry to hear about your accident at the amusement park and issues

I would consider two things - one, reading about fructose intolerance as well as FODMAPS and starting an elimination diet and food and symptom log, the second, buying some disposable diapers and wearing them.

With option 1 I've seen a big reduction in pain and bloat, and more solid stools.

Because I'm incontinent for both urinary and fecal due to other reasons, I need to wear diapers and I choose disposables. They allow you to "go", both pee and poop, even pretty bad diarrhea, in your diaper without ruining your clothes - you just change and toss the dirty diapers in the trash. I wear them constantly, and in my avatar photo, taken by my brother after a wedding in a church basement, I'm wearing a disposable diaper (my brother knew I'd just totally soaked my protection but wanted a picture of what is still his favorite outfit), I changed into a fresh diaper right after the photo then pooped in that one - a LOT of poop - 20 min later and my brother had to wait for me to change again. But nobody knew I'd done either, my brother had bought me expensive sheer black pantyhose to go with my new outfit we'd just bought, and the panty top portion totally helped smooth and disguise my diaper under my tight and quite short dress - nobody, except maybe my brother, knows I'm wearing one, and while expensive they give you freedom to do whatever you want while providing a secure place to go to the bathroom at all times.

But do explore dietary solutions- they may help, and diapers in the meantime. Depend Silhouettes are very discreet, as are Always discreet, and I've had diarrhea in both without a leak (but changing is tougher with them a they are pull ups vs taped).

Good luck and hugs!

Heather


----------

